# Happy Birthday Cindercat!



## Dawgluver (Jul 4, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 4, 2012)

Happy Birthday Cindercat!  Sounds like you had a great day!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 4, 2012)

Happy Birthday Cindercat!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 4, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Cindercat! Hope you and yours are doing something special to celebrate!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 5, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Cindercat!


----------



## buckytom (Jul 5, 2012)

happy birthday!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 5, 2012)

Hope you have a wonderful birthday Cindercat


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 5, 2012)

happy birthday cinders,you shall go to the ball.....back before midnight!
see you on 4th letter/word assoc!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 5, 2012)

Feliz Cumpleaños Cinder Cat,

Have a wonderful Birthday ...

Ciao,
Margaux Cintrano.


----------



## Josie1945 (Jul 5, 2012)

Happy Birthday Cindercat.

Josie


----------



## Cindercat (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone! We did have a good time. It's unusual that my mother would request going out somewhere because she thinks it's too much work. I didn't seem to have any trouble handling their wheelchairs. It wasn't until Thursday that sciatica took over with a fury. Except for a trip to Urgent Care I've been trying to find a tolerable position in bed or trying to walk the pain away. I still can't sit for more than a minute but the pain level is slowly decreasing. My bedroom TV doesn't work so when I'm not sleeping I'm reading or playing on my phone. There's no place to lay down in the livingroom.


----------

